# Facebook Freezing



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I've been trying to go to my friends' profiles on Facebook, but every time I click on them, it starts to load and then Internet Explorer totally freezes and I have to kill it using Task Manager. 

I've tried clearing cookies/temporary internet files but it still does it. And a Spybot scan turned up clean so I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## redmonkie (Nov 4, 2008)

With the amount of applications people put on their pages nowadays its probably down to that. Try viewing their photo's first before going into their main page. Apart from that you will have to contact facebook. And they do reply quite quickly.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I sent Facebook a message.

I don't think it's the applications... it's happening with every friend of mine even if they don't have any apps, and it worked fine yesterday.

And I tried the photos to profile route and it does the same.

I don't *think* it's malware related... Spybot scan turned up clean, as well as a quick TrendMicro scan. And my Hijack This log looks clean too.

It's really irritating, since it is the only website not working and the one I want to use (my university went on strike this morning).


----------



## splinters (Nov 6, 2008)

I have been having issues with anything to do with Facebook lately. For the past week all I can do is log in to my home page but if I try to access anything else it completely freezes up. I thought it was my computer but I've run all kinds of scans and its clean. How do I contact facebook to tell them if I can't get anywhere in their system?


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

splinters said:


> I have been having issues with anything to do with Facebook lately. For the past week all I can do is log in to my home page but if I try to access anything else it completely freezes up. I thought it was my computer but I've run all kinds of scans and its clean. How do I contact facebook to tell them if I can't get anywhere in their system?


That was EXACTLY what was happening to me. Now it's magically working fine again. There's a contact page on the homepage... "Help" in the bottom right corner.


----------



## luq (Nov 6, 2008)

try it with different browser, specifically firefox, i wouldnt blame it on the apps they have because millions of members seem to be using the site fine, also it could be malware, try using a better anti spyware and anti virus program like ad aware and kaspersky specially if this has started happening all of a sudden.


----------



## delightman88 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's what I have discovered from having the same problem on my computer. I have broadband connection and everything else is as fast as it should be, but Facebook eats up memory, and it will not let it go. I have watched in Task Manager, and it will eventually lock up the PC. That's why our friend had to use TM to quit. My only solution was to uninstall Firefox and start using Safari. That completely solved the problem for about a year, and now it's happening again. I can't go back to Firefox, either. It no longer works for Facebook, and Internet Explorer is a slug no matter where it goes. I know I have some problems, but if a browser is working fine everywhere else, even the languid MySpace, wouldn't Facebook be suspect for its incredible torpor?


----------

